# Family life in RAK



## justin

I am moving to RAK in a few weeks to teach at Rakess, with my family following in a few months. Could anyone give me some idea of what things are about for kids (3 and 5) to do and what the lifestyle is like? just so I can give my wife a clearer picture of what to expect!


----------



## marc

Pretty boring... not much going on there, nice beaches no nightlife or anything like that from what I saw when I spent a brief 2 days there..


----------



## traceycoffey

Hi Justin

I too am going to RAKESS in a few weeks. I have been looking into what there is to do in RAK. I have lived in Oman previously. You and your family can become members of the Hilton Beach Resort. The kids will love playing in the pool. The beaches are great , again the kids will love that. I found a simple website : Ras Al Khaimah 4 You . It has information on events and things to do. 
There is a hash, a running group . The mountains nearby are great for exploring and camping is very popular. I look forward to meeting you and your family soon.


----------



## marc

hash?


----------



## Sumair

justin said:


> I am moving to RAK in a few weeks to teach at Rakess, with my family following in a few months. Could anyone give me some idea of what things are about for kids (3 and 5) to do and what the lifestyle is like? just so I can give my wife a clearer picture of what to expect!


Dear Justin, Welcome to RAK.

RAK has unique life style very much separate from Dubai , not yet modernize like Dubai , but you will find all facilities at your doorstep.

It depends on your lifestyle in your home country but you will like it.

RAK has three modernize hotels , Hilton, Al Hamra and Cove Rotana, all three are providing recreational facilities to the visitors. RAK has private beaches where you can go and relax namely Hilton Beach , Bin Majid.

For other activities RAK has two golf courses, shooting club, horse riding, Ostrich Farm and one park.

Outdoor and indoor sports activities facilities are available but with limited choices. 

Water sports park is very near and one WAOO amusement theme park is nearly to complete.

RAK is the only state provides you green Valleys where you can go and camp 

Two malls Safeer Mall and Minar mall have majority f the outlets.

It is one hour drive from RAK to Dubai , so you can enjoy your weekend in Dubai also.

RAK provides you family type of life and it goes on sleep nearly at 10pm.

Limitations:

No Nite life , there are two small clubs but really not at standard.


Culture Difference

Women are very much respectable , local residents do not enter in a shop where women are shopping except for malls and big showrooms. 

There is no Bus service available ( currently they are trying to launch one) Taxis are ample and easily availble.

Dress code is very much conservative not like Dubai.



Best Regards


Any other question welcome.


----------



## mcd1203

we live in Al Hamra. we find it quiet but in our area there are lots of expats many with small children. Many people seem very polite around here as well.


----------



## jaya

hi,
I am a teacher by profession. I would be moving to RAK soon with my husband.
I wanted to know which is the best school in rak to pursue my career there? Hows RAK English speaking school?


----------



## Ossy

Yeah coming to the UAE and living in RAK is liking visiting a brother and getting a hug.


----------



## Ossy

ossy said:


> yeah coming to the uae and living in rak is liking visiting a brothel and getting a hug.


fixed


----------



## Jynxgirl

Now it makes more sense.


----------



## valminnis

Hi are you still in RAK as we are moving there in Summer. I am going to be working at RAKESS and it would be nice to have some contacts before my husband and I make the move.


----------



## Sumair

valminnis said:


> Hi are you still in RAK as we are moving there in Summer. I am going to be working at RAKESS and it would be nice to have some contacts before my husband and I make the move.


You are most welcome , we are still in RAK till June 2011

after I will move to Dubai.

Need any assistance or help please donot hesitate.


----------



## valminnis

Sumair said:


> You are most welcome , we are still in RAK till June 2011
> 
> after I will move to Dubai.
> 
> Need any assistance or help please donot hesitate.


Thanks for that! What price can we expect to pay for a car? Just wondering how much money we will need to bring with us!! Also, have looked on internet but can't find much info about cost/providers for internet and satellite tv..any advice?

Shame you will be moving before we arrive,
Val


----------



## Jynxgirl

Look on dubizzle for pricings of vehicles. 

There are two providers in the uae. Du and etisilat. Usually you do not have an option on who you want to use in apartment buildings. It is contracted to one or the other company. For cell service, du tends to be a bit cheaper but has less coverage areas.


----------



## valminnis

Thanks for that info. Shame you don't like Dubai. Wouldn't mind a visit there but that is why we liked RAK cos it is quieter and not as developed. Compared to UK at the moment, anywhere will be an improvement!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

valminnis said:


> Thanks for that info. Shame you don't like Dubai. Wouldn't mind a visit there but that is why we liked RAK cos it is quieter and not as developed. Compared to UK at the moment, anywhere will be an improvement!!


I have yet to meet a britt who doesnt like the uae. The only conclusion I can come up with is that country really must be quite bad as the uae has very little to offer compared to what is my 'home'..... so it sucks to me


----------



## Sumair

drivearabia.com , will provide you some insight of information about car prices.

average car prices like is around AED 60,000 to AED 100,000 depending upon car make and model.

Etisalat is the one who is providing internet / tv service. In many buildings they also have their own satellite dishes but providing only air to free Chanel.

go to evision website for selection of channels and prices. its around AED 150-300 per month.

Internet is also the same range AED 150 to AED 300 per month depending upon the bandwith






valminnis said:


> Thanks for that! What price can we expect to pay for a car? Just wondering how much money we will need to bring with us!! Also, have looked on internet but can't find much info about cost/providers for internet and satellite tv..any advice?
> 
> Shame you will be moving before we arrive,
> Val


----------



## Kate201

justin said:


> I am moving to RAK in a few weeks to teach at Rakess, with my family following in a few months. Could anyone give me some idea of what things are about for kids (3 and 5) to do and what the lifestyle is like? just so I can give my wife a clearer picture of what to expect!


Hi we are relocating to Rak in august. I guess you have been teaching their for a while now and your kids have settled in. CAn you tell me how you are all finding it? I will teaching at RAKESS from september and have two children (2 and 7). 

Thanks

Kate


----------

